
Tesla Owners Try to Make Sense of Elon Musk’s ‘Red Pill’ Moment - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/19/technology/elon-musk-tesla-red-pill.html
======
sacks2k
“Honestly, Musk is becoming a liability and the Tesla board needs to seriously
consider ousting him,” wrote Markos Moulitsas, author of “The Resistance
Handbook: 45 Ways to Fight Trump.”

He's only becoming a liability in the eyes of people like this author because
he's moving away from the left.

What's interesting is that when you listen to him being interviewed about the
current pandemic, most governors are now essentially agreeing with him and
opening up their states.

